

Google Files AI Patents - Houshalter
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-intelligence/8765-google-files-ai-patents.html

======
davesque
This is extremely discouraging. I'm a little bit confused as to why this isn't
getting more attention on HN.

~~~
Houshalter
Random chance. No one reads /newest, so it didn't get any upvotes when I
posted it. Now a few days later it showed up on /r/machinelearning and people
are trying to repost it and ending up here.

~~~
cracker_jacks
Yup, HN needs to work on allowing re-submissions. Sometimes the first
submission of important issues don't get any attention because of random
chance/bad titles/bad timing/etc.

